# Drug dealing on my street



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi guys. I live in a normal area a mix of British, immigrants. All working class. No trouble mostly. Worst crimes are probably the odd burglary and people growing cannabis.

Anyway I've noticed at the top of my street by the newsagents that junkies have started hanging around at certain times of the day and getting "deliveries" from one guy in his car.

I don't give a monkeys about what people do in their own home but I see this as bad news and indicative of a problem in the area. Which could ultimately affect where I have set up home, my family and my house price!

I don't really know what to do about it apart from telling the dealer to f**k off, scaring the junkies off in some way, or telling the police. The first two don't sound like great ideas and the police will probably do next to nothing.

What would you do?

I've seen other areas locally go downhill through an influx of junkies and just don't want it for my street really.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi guys. I live in a normal area a mix of British, immigrants. All working class. No trouble mostly. Worst crimes are probably the odd burglary and people growing cannabis.
> 
> Anyway I've noticed at the top of my street by the newsagents that junkies have started hanging around at certain times of the day and getting "deliveries" from one guy in his car.
> 
> ...


let them get on with it, if there not actually causing trouble no point making a fuss about it


----------



## aaron328 (Jan 13, 2014)

Buy a rifle, when you see said dealer you can 'remove' the problem. Then proceed to remove the junkies too.

Problem solved!

On a serious note, I would probably inform the police, say you've seen them armed or something to get their attention!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

If you're that bothered just tell the police.

I can't see how there's any better idea than that?

Tell the dealer to f*ck off and you're getting stabbed, and the junkies really aren't gonna be bothered if you talk to em.

I swear most of uk-m lives in a fantasy world.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> What would you do?


film a deal from a distance and put it on you tube - drug deals in XYZ street - and send link to the cops


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't confront them you lunatic, it will only end bad for you mate. Ring the police tell them you seen them dealing and one has a knife. Make it anonymous, and ring them every time they turn up.

Don't fvcking stand for it mate. Esp if you have kids


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I really wouldn't expect drug dealers or their customers to take to kindly to an interfering bloke from down the street telling them where to go about their business.

If your really concerned tell the police.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lucky barsteward, when I'm pished I have to go looking for sniff


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Move


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

tbh a lot of the drug dealers now awadays aint even gangsters or tough guys.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Get the vehicle reg and anonymously tip the police off. He probably deals all over the area, so any one in any street could of reported him.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Film it from where you can't be seen, do this a numerous times. Present this to the police then they have to act and with the evidence the dealer will be arrested. If it is class A drugs it'll be serious! Doing the polices work for them but at least you know they'll be gone.

Alternative if that doesn't work don't bother talking to the dealer but the junkies, maybe give them a warning, take a few pals. Tell them you've told the police they'll soon move their pickup location.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I would try some of the merchandise first, ad if its affordable and good, say nothing


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i would actually consider my self lucky, no end of times have i wished for a world where i didnt need to leave my road to get drugs, miles sometimes i have to travel

well i say miles living in birmingham its more like meters


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi guys. I live in a normal area a mix of British, immigrants. All working class. No trouble mostly. Worst crimes are probably the odd burglary and people growing cannabis.
> 
> Anyway I've noticed at the top of my street by the newsagents that junkies have started hanging around at certain times of the day and getting "deliveries" from one guy in his car.
> 
> ...


I understand your concerns mate and you're quite right in feeling that way. Phone crimestoppers or the police with the dealers reg.

I used to live in an area that went downhill in a short period of time because of this problem. Lost thousands on the value of my property and got burgled twice etc. I was fortunate to get away but I know it's not that easy these days.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

mccreesh said:


> i would actually consider my self lucky, no end of times have i wished for a world where i didnt need to leave my road to get drugs, miles sometimes i have to travel
> 
> well i say miles living in birmingham its more like meters


You thought of doing stand up?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> You thought of doing stand up?


as much as it appeals to me i'm more of a sit down type of guy

maybe one day...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Take their reg down next time and contact the police saying you saw them with a gun or knife, if it's a regular thing then write down what time it usually happens.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

aaron328 said:


> Buy a rifle, when you see said dealer you can 'remove' the problem. Then proceed to remove the junkies too.
> 
> Problem solved!
> 
> On a serious note, I would probably inform the police, say you've seen them armed or something to get their attention!


Snitches get stitches though.

Just buy him all out of stock and resell it yourself on the next street over, not only is it off your street but you can now buy that blacked out mercedes you always wanted :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> as much as it appeals to me i'm more of a sit down type of guy
> 
> maybe one day...


b-dum, dum, tshh

Very good :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

OP have you got a child? If you do, lock your kid in the Dealer's car, then report that you think a paedo has taken your child...sorted


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a criminal in my gym who sells steroids, I have his car reg, should I report him......

My advice would be speak to the junkies and tell them ' do you live near here? I had a letter from the police recently about drug dealing round here, apparently they have been filming it and want witnesses from the area to help.with their investigation' Tall to a few junkies this word will get around, problem solved. Failing that tell the scrote delivering to **** off, he won't want to argue as he won't want the police involved,


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I know a forklift driver who decided to confront a junkie once, the junkie stabbed him in the eye with a needle and told him he had aids, his wife and kids left him and went through months of testing.. luckly the bloke didn't have aids.

Trust me don't stand between a junkie and their fix, people like that have no morrals. Don't get in the thick of it.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

tell the police and let them deal with it , if nothing is done badger your local counciller that the police are doing nothing and watch how fast things get done.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

L11 said:


> If you're that bothered just tell the police.
> 
> I can't see how there's any better idea than that?
> 
> ...


This.

I was out on Saturday night in a bar and noticed my jacket had disappeared off the back of the chair it was on. Then I saw someone wearing it, after asking the fella to take if off and trying to remove it off him myself non violently he was being a d1ck so I got the security involved and got my coat plus contents back and the guy got nicked.

Saved me having to use my commando skills on him/beating him to death/stabbing him to death/or any other made up sh1t most hard men on here would have done to the guy.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

skinnnyfat said:


> There is a criminal in my gym who sells steroids, I have his car reg, should I report him......
> 
> My advice would be speak to the junkies and tell them ' do you live near here? I had a letter from the police recently about drug dealing round here, apparently they have been filming it and want witnesses from the area to help.with their investigation' Tall to a few junkies this word will get around, problem solved. Failing that tell the scrote delivering to **** off, he won't want to argue as he won't want the police involved,


Not sure if serious. Worst bit of advice ever!!!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

2 options I reckon. tell the police and let them deal with it. might make the dealer a little annoyed and if he is a nut case then it might go weird bringing some odd ones to the area, lad I used to know once had money stolen, he offered £5000 for the hand of the guy who took it...

or let them get one with it, in the end some lad dropping stuff off and then moving away is better than them coming into the street and closer to your house to avoid people watching if they get the idea some one has coined on to there deals


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't believe someone hasn't suggested the standard uk-m response for any problem:

"Squats and dead lifts"


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't get involved, could end up messy...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

skinnnyfat said:


> There is a criminal in my gym who sells steroids, I have his car reg, should I report him......


Apples and oranges. Steroid users don't tend to burgle your house to fund their habit or leave infected needles lying around the local swing park.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If the guys selling smack etc he's got enough money and incentive to have your doors come off and horrible things happen to you and your family should he get wind of you possibly disrupting his highly profitable business.

You best also hope the guy isn't on UKM or has a mate who is, as the guy who ripped off the gumtree buyer for £80 who got tracked down the same afternoon.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

why not move to a better location? I hear this place is a great place to live


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Go ask them if they can get you gear , it's better to have them on side than not .


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do some heavy squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sounds like you need to put the telescope away mate. Your spying on junkies at the top of your road, watch your back or you will get done for being a peeping tom.

What time of day does this happen at? Answer could determine if OP has night vision goggles.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

had a dealer in the flat above me always had stonners knocking on my door, was real glad to get out of there.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi guys. I live in a normal area a mix of British, immigrants. All working class. No trouble mostly. Worst crimes are probably the odd burglary and people growing cannabis.
> 
> Anyway I've noticed at the top of my street by the newsagents that junkies have started hanging around at certain times of the day and getting "deliveries" from one guy in his car.
> 
> ...


Call up the police surely? Dont just leave information though with the call taker as it'll take ages to get to who it needs to and nothing will be done for a while.

Quickest way is to speak to the teams that deal with drug inteligence. If its regular deliveries like clockwork same time etc same people then tell them you have good info and want to speak to a drugs intel officer.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol at some of your answers cheers guys.

I was kind of tongue in cheek about approaching the dealer I know that isn't wise. I will probably go ahead and call the police. Its hardly peeping tom though looking out for your area. We don't have many skagheads so seeing them hang around the street corner tells me there's a problem. If that makes me a grass then so bit it.

Cheers lads !


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

cas said:


> Don't confront them you lunatic, it will only end bad for you mate. Ring the police tell them you seen them dealing and one has a knife. Make it anonymous, and ring them every time they turn up.
> 
> Don't fvcking stand for it mate. Esp if you have kids


get the car reg aswell. Once on the system it'll be pulled by every police T5 known to man!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> sounds like you need to put the telescope away mate. Your spying on junkies at the top of your road, watch your back or you will get done for being a peeping tom.
> 
> What time of day does this happen at? Answer could determine if OP has night vision goggles.


Well it was one pm yesterday mate so hardly NVG time!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi guys. I live in a normal area a mix of British, immigrants. All working class. *No trouble mostly*. Worst crimes are probably the odd burglary and people growing cannabis.
> 
> Anyway I've noticed at the top of my street by the newsagents that junkies have started hanging around at certain times of the day and getting "deliveries" from one guy in his car.
> 
> ...


Do nothing, you said yourself, theres no trouble, they are only selling a bit of weed/coke whatever to someone who wants it, no matter what the media will have u believe they wont be selling it to your kids, slipping dirty needles in ur letterbox or whatever, they just want to earn a living, doing it on the snide and making a bit of money. Getting involved will not end well, either way. Just ignore it.

Also - an influx of junkies?? Do u think because they are meeting on ur road that instantly, lots of trainspotting heroin addicts are gna buy lots of houses and ruin the area. LOL Be realistic.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I've done a ten minute stakeout and got the reg plate and dealers address anyway . he only lives roundcorner its all on the same block. Its not just weed they look like proper smackheads but the dealer is a scrote I sort of know who he is... My brother in law will know his name.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Slippery slope is all this


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Apples and oranges. Steroid users don't tend to burgle your house to fund their habit or leave infected needles lying around the local swing park.


Neither do 99% of ur average recreational drug user ffs lol


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Neither do 99% of ur average recreational drug user ffs lol


Funny how people think isnt it.. most people would be shocked at how many "crackheads" are actually filthy rich and not 9 stone rats that drink special brew and stand on street corners.. ofcourse there are those too though.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

My neighbour up that end of the street has rang police this afternoon anyway so see what happens.

Honestly lads these aren't your 9-5 workers snorting cocaine on a weekend they are junkies. They'll be robbing my shed before long.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

undercut him and drive him out of business


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Like people said just get his reg number and report him, the cops will set up some kind of sting operation and nab the bugger and hopefully he will get stabbed to death inside.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> tbh a lot of the drug dealers now awadays aint even gangsters or tough guys.


you're right about that mate.

thats what makes them worse. Most of them are spineless scum of the earth evil little dragged up wannabes who will have twenty of them turn up at the poor guys house and stab his kids aswell as him and his family.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

outcome of thread - po po find night visions goggles and telescope

OP gets caution for stalking


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Neither do 99% of ur average recreational drug user ffs lol


Yes, but we're not talking about your average recce user who likes a spliff or a few Es for the weekend. The OP referred to the customers as "junkies". Having had to live in an area rife with junkies for a time (needles lying all over the place, people breaking into my close to shoot up, finding one girl unconscious and covered in vomit on my doorstep, a pair of smackheads banging my door at 2:00 am because they'd got the wrong address and thought I was their dealer) I wouldn't wish them on anyone.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Funny how people think isnt it.. most people would be shocked at how many "crackheads" are actually filthy rich and not 9 stone rats that drink special brew and stand on street corners.. ofcourse there are those too though.


It's the hypocrisy of the average steroid abusing forum user that annoys me. Holier than thou on a message board whilst injecting illegal substances intramuscularly.

I'm sure pill popping coke snorting druggies still think injecting a foreign substance is for tramps and bagheads too.

Alcohol is worse than most drugs.

But it's not breaking the law

Ok then, aas is against the law

But it's not a trampy drug for recreational purposes.

Alcohol is worse than most drugs

Ah but it's legal....

That never ending loop of hypocrisy


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavy deads, ideally to failure.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bet they don't even lift


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Like people said just get his reg number and report him, the cops will set up some kind of sting operation and nab the bugger and hopefully he will get stabbed to death inside.


would/do the police do this to everyone when someone gives them a number plate for any type of crime?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It's the hypocrisy of the average steroid abusing forum user that annoys me. Holier than thou on a message board whilst injecting illegal substances intramuscularly.
> 
> I'm sure pill popping coke snorting druggies still think injecting a foreign substance is for tramps and bagheads too.
> 
> ...


unfortunately one of the main unreported side effects of AAS appears to be stupidity


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

cant believe some of the responses here when did been a drug dealer or a smack head become accepted and to just let them get on with it? there scum of the earth and thats why were in the **** were in because the scum have over run and and got the decent people running scared.

Baffeld isnt the word.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is not a gangster or hard nut but his grandad was/is a big name (locally) apparently.

Going to see what happens and report it myself too if nothing happens.

Lads honestly your average weed user or weekend snorter I couldn't care less about each to their own but I couldn't let my kid/niece/nephew walk to the shop at the end of my street seeing these hanging about. Whereas a few weeks ago I could.

Thanks for your replies at least I sparked a bit of banter/debate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jason7474utd said:


> cant believe some of the responses here when did been a drug dealer or a smack head become accepted and to just let them get on with it? there scum of the earth and thats why were in the **** were in because the scum have over run and and got the decent people running scared.
> 
> Baffeld isnt the word.


I take it u r natty then??


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I take it u r natty then??


no im not but my source doesnt drive around selling smack and wreacking areas.

And as been said earlier using aas once or twice a year doesnt turn me into a brain dead idiot IE - weed nor does it make me tomy ten men IE all the little scrotes taking coke on a weekend.

Im never going to change my mind on drugs recreational or not


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bloody hooligans running around on heroin, rowdy lot they are.

Drugs are for mugs!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> would/do the police do this to everyone when someone gives them a number plate for any type of crime?


Yes. They have to investigate which usually involves a fair amount of unlawful intrusion, prejudice and discrimination on their part


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

What street do you lve on OP, could do with scoring.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Some people are saying to simply 'ignore' the issue because they're not casusing any harm. I lived in an area where, eventually, drug dealers moved in, at first it's 'No Harm', but trust me, you'll have an influx of junkies and dealers getting mixed up in your day to day life, do you want your kids growing up being intimidated by smack heads? Because trust me they can be absloute ar5eholes, and when you start getting burgled, then you'll look back and say ' they're doing no harm'....Nip the issue in the bud, take notes of the cars you believe to be dropping off narcotics, times etc, pass them on to the police and stay vigilant, it'll only get worse pal.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> no im not but my source doesnt drive around selling smack and wreacking areas.
> 
> And as been said earlier using aas once or twice a year doesnt turn me into a brain dead idiot IE - weed nor does it make me tomy ten men IE all the little scrotes taking coke on a weekend.
> 
> Im never going to change my mind on drugs recreational or not


You sound extremely naive.

http://www.talktofrank.com/

edit* After actually going on that website for the first time I've realised it's actually pretty sh*t lol

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Drugs-Without-Minimising-Harms-Illegal/dp/1906860165 - I'd recommend this book instead


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jason7474utd said:


> no im not but my source doesnt drive around selling smack and wreacking areas.
> 
> And as been said earlier using aas once or twice a year doesnt turn me into a brain dead idiot IE - weed nor does it make me tomy ten men IE all the little scrotes taking coke on a weekend.
> 
> Im never going to change my mind on drugs recreational or not


Lol hypocrisy again.

I know lots of ppl who sell drugs, not one of them go round wrecking areas.

As for tommy ten men?? How many ppl drink booze and kick off, does that mean u want to shut down the off licences. No , because u probably drink.

I'm sorry but the excuse 'my drugs ok because...... ' doesn't wash with me. Your still supplying drug dealers and supporting illegal activities and if u drink, then u r taking one of the most dangerous drugs out there.

I'll refer u all to my loop of hypocrisy.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cuggster said:


> Some people are saying to simply 'ignore' the issue because they're not casusing any harm. I lived in an area where, eventually, drug dealers moved in, at first it's 'No Harm', but trust me, you'll have an influx of junkies and dealers getting mixed up in your day to day life, do you want your kids growing up being intimidated by smack heads? Because trust me they can be absloute ar5eholes, and when you start getting burgled, then you'll look back and say ' they're doing no harm'....Nip the issue in the bud, take notes of the cars you believe to be dropping off narcotics, times etc, pass them on to the police and stay vigilant, it'll only get worse pal.


Why would people (ie drug dealers) who want to stay under the radar to protect their business get involved into ur day to day business! Jesus Christ!!


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

Think the stigma in this thread about drug dealers is very wrong, most of them are not 'hardened criminals' they are usualy young lads these days after a bit of easy coin, and they certainly don't go around stabbing people, that would be the fastest way to getting themselves locked up, most of them don't want the chew

~0x00


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Could do with a decent drug dealer around here, and some hookers, but not either in sight. Some neighbourhoods get all the luck.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well doing drug deals outside the corner shop, having skag heads waiting around for him to turn up

That definitely affects my day to day business. Like I said before I couldn't let my niece or nephew walk up to the shop on their own knowing that's going on.

I have never done any recreational drugs, I'll admit it. But as I've said each to their own, to an extent. Selling class A on the corner of my street becomes my business when I pay almost 800 quid for a mortgage, I like to think the area needs to stay away from a druggie sh1thole to preserve the property prices.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Could always write said dealers a polite but firmly worded letter?

Failing that, try stalking them. All the girls I do it to move eventually......


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

if hes selling smack then yeah id want him away aswell,

weed,coke(kindof) and other none junkie drugs i wouldnt care about,

people dont like drug users due to smackheads mostly, as theyll rob you blind for a fix, whereas most coke/weed smokers wont,

them bloody roid heads are the worst tho! always walking round acting hard and smashing keyboards on forums!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Get your own stash and undercut him. Business is business brah


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't got the brass neck required to deal drugs in broad daylight lol. Plus to be fair unless he is squirreling a load away he won't be earning any more than I am. He rents the house and has a peagout 207 for deliveries. He has got a nice quad bike though. Plus he does just sit around all day so I can see his end of it lol.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> I haven't got the brass neck required to deal drugs in broad daylight lol. Plus to be fair unless he is squirreling a load away he won't be earning any more than I am. He rents the house and has a peagout 207 for deliveries. He has got a nice quad bike though. Plus he does just sit around all day so I can see his end of it lol.


Maybe you should tell him the HMRC are clamping down on undeclared income on your way to the shops, he should be able to read between the lines there


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> Maybe you should tell him the HMRC are clamping down on undeclared income on your way to the shops, he should be able to read between the lines there


Why doesn't he just walk round with "grass" written on his t-shirt.

OP if you feel the need to act on it thats fair enough but would be foolish to let everyone locally know your the one on the phone to the police ay


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> no im not but my source doesnt drive around selling smack and wreacking areas.
> 
> And as been said earlier using aas once or twice a year doesnt turn me into a brain dead idiot IE - weed nor does it make me tomy ten men IE all the little scrotes taking coke on a weekend.
> 
> Im never going to change my mind on drugs recreational or not


No one ever ran around being agressive and hitting people becuase of steroids ever, I have never seen a roid head flip out and beat someone up over **** all ever either.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi guys. I live in a normal area a mix of British, immigrants. All working class. No trouble mostly. Worst crimes are probably the odd burglary and people growing cannabis.
> 
> Anyway I've noticed at the top of my street by the newsagents that junkies have started hanging around at certain times of the day and getting "deliveries" from one guy in his car.
> 
> ...


Just leave 'em to it would be my stance on it.

Only when they're trying to sell Brown to uneducated and underaged Kids is the time when the proverbial would hit the fan.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why doesn't he just walk round with "grass" written on his t-shirt.
> 
> OP if you feel the need to act on it thats fair enough but would be foolish to let everyone locally know your the one on the phone to the police ay


Do you remember my historical post saying, "too many dogooders" on here?

Here we go again!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> Do you remember my historical post saying, "too many dogooders" on here?
> 
> Here we go again!


Here come the anti drug perfect world brigade


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Here come the anti drug perfect world brigade


Just off to Chase the Dragon so I'll catch you in a bit.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I won't be mentioning HMRC to him lol.

I wouldn't class myself as a do-gooder. But should everyone turn a blind eye to everything, should everyone think that it's none of their business? Where would we be then?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

If you tell the police they will be on it like a fly on ****, no doubt about it.

Know a lot of dealers, most been pinched, all have to swap routes etc on the regular because police cars are made to patrol 'Hot-Spots'

One phone call is all it will take.

Try to intervene yourself and you'll be stood next to them all in court no doubt!

Good luck dude.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

if its a bit of weed / coke leave em to it. if its smack heads ring the police get it nailed down early.

when you have got junkies flocking to one area for a fix theres obviously gonna be a rise in break ins/anti social behavior in the area,


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

..


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> cant believe some of the responses here when did been a drug dealer or a smack head become accepted and to just let them get on with it? there scum of the earth and thats why were in the **** were in because the scum have over run and and got the decent people running scared.


very true indeed and all the talk of grassing - well people wake up - that's why England is down the tubes people just letting other get on with it - WTF


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fukin hell, some of the sh1t in this thread is laughable.

I'm happy most of you don't live around me saying to just leave it etc.

There are plenty of unpopulated areas that they could use where children etc are not going to have to witness it.

Ring crime stoppers anonymously and give all the details to them but don't mention you have done it to ANYONE locally. I'm sure others may well have done the same thing as well.

I take aas and have done lots of reccys over the years but always in a discreet manner


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> FVCK THE POLICE... Who gives a toss?
> 
> I was brought up to respect them, but ever since they framed that poor mentally retarded Man INCORRECTLY for the murder of Lesley Molseed.
> 
> The Police, the Queens Robots can suck my wong.


So that one incident defines the entire police system???

Fair play you speak some tosh!

When are you leaving the country again?

Let me know and I'll give you a lift to the airport


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> Wait until you get bashed with an ASP (Telescopic baton) on the head then return, and let's not forgot the poor blind bloke with a White stick who was mistaken for a Man with a Sword 20 miles away from me.
> 
> IMO, the Police are a bunch of bumwipe bullies, probably bullied at School, and even worse, serving the idiot Queen the lazy ass.
> 
> They get and WILL NEVER get any respect around here, zero.


Do you live on James Turner st??

You sound like you do


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> James Turner St?
> 
> What are you talking about? You've well and truly lost me.
> 
> ...


I accept sensible input but at times yours seems to be a little bit nonsensical.

Why would you just leave them to it??

Surely if it was on your street corner and your children where going to be subjected to witnessing drug deals and having to walk past the junkies just to get to school or go to the shops etc then you wouldn't want this would you??

And as for the police and not having nothing to do with them, for a tiny minority of a few failed/wronged calls that unfortunately have resulted in some terrible circumstances, what should we do about reporting crimes??

Form vigilante groups?

I'm betting the vast majority of the police force TRY and do the job to the best of their ability and with plenty of integrity.

If your view is 'fuk the police', who do we ask for help in murder, rape, pedophile cases and any other serious crimes??

I'm not being hostile towards you as you have your view and I have mine, but can't you see that some of these replies are ridiculous.

It's these people who actually are dragging this country down with them type of attitudes


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

But leaving the crime to carry on in broad daylight with innocent people in very close proximity isn't going to make the situation go away!

Your children will be witnessing this if it carries on and NOBODY does anything about it and you would be party to it for just turning a blind eye.

Now I'm not saying your children would be offered the drugs but surely you wouldn't be happy for them to have to walk amongst these druggies just to walk down the road, would you?

Now I appreciate that this crime will never go away and I have been a party to it myself many times by purchasing drugs, BUT it is done with discretion.

Why can't these people do it away from street corners etc and somewhere a little less obvious??

If this was the case then fine, let them get on with it.

Can you not see my point and that yours is flawed to some degree?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> And again, the fraternity wonder why Raoul Moat and Dale Cregan did what they did?
> 
> What an absolute joke this thread is - You Sheep followers should be ashamed of yourself and NEVER EVER have Children.


Did you state in a previous post that the HAD mental issues or you HAVE mental issues??


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> Man, just trust me on this one small thing;
> 
> My Daughters WILL NOT entertain Heroin.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's fine, we will leave it now.

I'm not trying to wind you up or am I insinuating that your children will try heroin.

You have totally missed my pont though.

All I was trying to say was that by doing nothing, then it just gives innocent people a much greater chance of witnessing these type if things and allowing the situation to become even greater.

This in turn will inevitably lead to innocent adults or children to come in to much closer contact with drugs and drug users, and unfortunately some of these will end up being affected by it in one way or another.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

And can I just ask, which of my views do you disagree on??


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> I do go off at a tangent, and it's caused severe trouble in the past. I'm sorry!
> 
> I'm not going to say much here, but let's say that class A runner was a way of income for me back in my 20s; Call it what you will, but it was strictly 18+ out of the car window, nothing less.


Mate, as I said I've bought class A's for 20 years so I'm not condoning the actual crime, more the way in which it is being done ie on a street corner in full view of everyone.

Why not just do it in a carpark or somewhere slightly less in people's faces.

The vast majority of the public are law abiding and won't view it in the same way we do.

Drug dealing in their eyes is a big no no!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> Wait until you get bashed with an ASP (Telescopic baton) on the head then return, and let's not forgot the poor blind bloke with a White stick who was mistaken for a Man with a Sword 20 miles away from me.
> 
> IMO, the Police are a bunch of bumwipe bullies, probably bullied at School, and even worse, serving the idiot Queen the lazy ass.
> 
> They get and WILL NEVER get any respect around here, zero.


They're not all like that mate, ive had some right beatings off them in the past for silly minor things that didnt warrant what they did, but i dont class them all as scum.

your always going to get scumbags in such a large organisation, some people I work with are aholes, but that doesnt mean everyone who has a job is.

some piece of sh1t called Derek bird killed 12 people with a gun, does that mean my firearms license should be revoked because im a lunatic? most likely not, because not everyone with a gun wants to kill people.

I had my house broke into a year or so ago, not gonna go into much detail but i went out and never got my gun and went out with it. It never even left the cabinet.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Heisenberg wouldn't stand for this nonsense in his neighbourhood.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> Heisenberg wouldn't stand for this nonsense in his neighbourhood.


This thread is hard enough to follow without you bringing quantum mechanics into it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> This thread is hard enough to follow without you bringing quantum mechanics into it.


no that one, the breaking bad Heisenberg lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Usually they hold files on known criminals but if this one has managed to act under the radar, I would expect them to first set up surveillance and if there is a suspicion that this is a big time dealer then a sting operation would yield a more solid result when it comes to sentencing.

Before you ask, I'm not a cop! I used to live in an area which was full of drugs, stabbings, suicides and murders and believe me, I was glad to get the hell out of there.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mixin you are deluded mate. Typical anti police rhetoric.

I agree that some of the responses about leaving well alone and being a grass seem bizarre to me. Who in their right mind wants drug dealing on their street corner.

Its because people do and say nothing people think its okay. What's next... Ignoring robberies as it isn't our business. Ignoring rape? Mental.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Why would people (ie drug dealers) who want to stay under the radar to protect their business get involved into ur day to day business! Jesus Christ!!


Where you have drug dealers you have drug using scum, don't make me out to not know what I'm talking about as I've lived around it, wether they're selling weed or smack..."Jesus Christ"....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cuggster said:


> Where you have drug dealers you have drug using scum, don't make me out to not know what I'm talking about as I've lived around it, wether they're selling weed or smack..."Jesus Christ"....


Yep them Crazy stoners always causing mayhem.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

What's the latest mate?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> if there is a suspicion that this is a big time dealer then a sting operation would yield a more solid result when it comes to sentencing.


He drives a 207 mate, he's just a "hotter than hotter big time shotter"


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Yep them Crazy stoners always causing mayhem.


 Where I lived it happened over a period of time, people starting on weed then looking for stronger alternatives, in the space of about 5 years on as council estate I saw people going for weed to smack, I was burgled twice, if you insist on a cocky attitude and don't believe what In saying is happening you go and live on a council estate like I did and see how fast things deteriorate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

cuggster said:


> Where I lived it happened over a period of time, people starting on weed then looking for stronger alternatives, in the space of about 5 years on as council estate I saw people going for weed to smack, I was burgled twice, if you insist on a cocky attitude and don't believe what In saying is happening you go and live on a council estate like I did and see how fast things deteriorate.


You live in Swansea, the city with the highest population of smack-heads in the country, does this surprise you? The progression from weed to smack is bollox, it takes a certain king of person to follow such a path in their life. You talk like when you first moved to the estate it was a nice place, free from drugs and crime.......I find this highly doubtful.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> You live in Swansea, the city with the highest population of smack-heads in the country, does this surprise you? The progression from weed to smack is bollox, it takes a certain king of person to follow such a path in their life. You talk like when you first moved to the estate it was a nice place, free from drugs and crime.......I find this highly doubtful.


I'm just going off past experience, have you lived in swansea? And exactly highest amount of smack heads per person in the UK, so there is a problem, so no I don't want fcuking drug dealers on my corner because knowing them they'll sell it, this is where I live, I'm not speaking for everyone areas, maybe your local stoners are cool and all that jazz and don't bother ou, that's you not me


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

cuggster said:


> I'm just going off past experience, have you lived in swansea?


I've not lived there but go there quiet frequently staying with a mate, It's fair grim I agree. The youth of wales seems to have no will to ever change such situations.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone else locally had reported it and we need to wait 6-8 weeks presumably for evidence to be gathered or not gathered.

See if anything happens. Thanks for the advice glad I could spark a bit of a discussion either way.

I don't want to get involved but I'm sick of seeing people get away with all sorts at the expense of decent honest people. As I said before someone growing weed for personal use is one thing. Dealing smack on street corners is another thing entirely. Anyway hopefully he'll either be arrested or move on... Then I can go back to worrying about the parking spot outside my house.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> Anyway hopefully he'll either be arrested or move on... Then I can go back to worrying about the parking spot outside my house.


This is the problem, he needs getting rid of so an not just to pass the problem on to someone else.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sneeky dave is a police informant (srs)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cuggster said:


> Where I lived it happened over a period of time, people starting on weed then looking for stronger alternatives, in the space of about 5 years on as council estate I saw people going for weed to smack, I was burgled twice, if you insist on a cocky attitude and don't believe what In saying is happening you go and live on a council estate like I did and see how fast things deteriorate.


Lived on a council estate from the age of 5 to 18ish


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Sneeky dave is a police informant (srs)


Those who cast the first stone and all....hahaha I have been accused of being DEA by paranoid Americans before tho actually.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Keep making anonymous calls to the police, say you think you saw the driver waving a gun about.

if its just ignored it wont be long till the junkies start robbing the houses in the street to pay for their gear and sooner or later yours will get done


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Harry Sacks said:


> Keep making anonymous calls to the police, say you think you saw the driver waving a gun about.
> 
> if its just ignored it wont be long till the junkies start robbing the houses in the street to pay for their gear and sooner or later yours will get done


Nothing like having armed response turning up for economical use of resources.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

First of all, is his sh+t any good? If it's not top Q call the police... If it's good stuff...hey, you just got a new friend!

on serious note... If you have kids around, call the police... if not... just get on with your life mate.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes I have a child mate. My house is alarmed to the max. Not that anyone pays attention to them! And if they break into my shed they're welcome to whatever is in there as its probably destined for the skip.

My mother in law (few streets away) had her shed done then more recently her house.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Next time you see them getting a delivery borrow a suicide bombers vest and do the right thing


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Such a long thread and no mention of the nazis yet.

.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

skinnnyfat said:


> Such a long thread and no mention of the nazis yet.
> 
> .


The Nazis.

Curious, though - did they have good gear, then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> The Nazis.
> 
> Curious, though - did they have good gear, then?


Hitler use to mainline amphets all the time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Report it anonymously?

Sounds like a few of your neighbours aren't best pleased about it either

Haven't read every single post, but is it weed/coke/smack?

I reckon there must be someone dealing in my area - it's all nice flats, families...perfect cover :laugh:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Jaff0 said:


> The Nazis.
> 
> Curious, though - did they have good gear, then?


I'm pretty sure Hitler tried to eradicate juice, unless I misheard my history teacher.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Hitler use to mainline amphets all the time.


The nazi's indeed loved making meth


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Wasn't testosterone first synthesized in 1930s Germany?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tag said:


> Wasn't testosterone first synthesized in 1930s Germany?


yes from pee and prop was the first steroid available


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

ask him if he can get any juice.. :2guns:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tag said:


> Report it anonymously?
> 
> Sounds like a few of your neighbours aren't best pleased about it either
> 
> ...


I don't know the product mate. But the guys hanging around for it aren't your average dope smokers or coke snorters they look like heroin addicts to me. So I may infer that he is dealing heroin. Honestly someone selling weed from a plant in their loft to a few mates is Nome of my business but this is more than that.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> I don't know the product mate. But the guys hanging around for it aren't your average dope smokers or coke snorters they look like heroin addicts to me. So I may infer that he is dealing heroin. Honestly someone selling weed from a plant in their loft to a few mates is Nome of my business but this is more than that.


Yes.

I don't like to make generalisations, but in my experience, a smackhead is a lot more effort, trouble, and a bigger problem than a pothead. Never mind in groups...

Report him anonymously. If your neighbours are doing the same, the Police will add 1+1.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'm pretty sure Hitler tried to eradicate juice, unless I misheard my history teacher.


He heard about genocide labs and wanted to destroy all the juice


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

If you think the guys dealing call the coppers and crime stoppers and leave it up to them-got to laugh at the anyone who says mind your own business and leave the guy to it, clearly dont have junkies hanging around there home - not be that if their kid picks up a used needle and jabs themselves - sometimes the level of stupidity on here is fecking unreal.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cuggster said:


> Where you have drug dealers you have drug using scum, don't make me out to not know what I'm talking about as I've lived around it, wether they're selling weed or smack..."Jesus Christ"....


Put ur ovaries away love. I think u will find... Where there are drug users (scum as you say) then you will have drug dealers. Without the demand there would be no need for supply. A drug dealer appearing isn't gna create loads of scummy drug users lol.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well... Next doors shed got robbed last night so two bikes gone. My house OK and u was away last night so glad its OK. Might go and get a PIR light though. Nothing of value in my shed anyway but would rather make it as hard as possible .


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Get your **** secured, as they'll be back again!

Also sitting in a white vest drinking skol with a machete in your hand at weekends tends to keep people from robbing your house


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

There is a fcuked up attitude to scummy drug dealers from a lot of people on here, people saying they wouldn't be selling it to your kids, what if your kids are 16/17/18 years old, too right they would be offered it. No wonder your country is going down the ****ter if the "leave them be" attitudes on here are anything to go by


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

36-26 said:


> There is a fcuked up attitude to scummy drug dealers from a lot of people on here, people saying they wouldn't be selling it to your kids, what if your kids are 16/17/18 years old, too right they would be offered it. No wonder your country is going down the ****ter if the "leave them be" attitudes on here are anything to go by


Lol, it's called being realistic. If ur kids want drugs then they will find them. Just because some dealer happens to sell to someone on ur street doesn't mean ur kid is gna instantly take drugs. Are u for real? Go and approach them next time then. If U think police don't know who sells drugs on a regular basis in cars then u r mistaken.

As for the country going down yhe sh1tter. The country would be a lot better if drugs were legalised but that's another argument.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> Well... Next doors shed got robbed last night so two bikes gone. My house OK and u was away last night so glad its OK. Might go and get a PIR light though. Nothing of value in my shed anyway but would rather make it as hard as possible .


Got to be the fault of the dealers lol, can't be anything else. U sure u don't just live in a normal working or lower class area where things like this happen regularly.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, it's called being realistic. If ur kids want drugs then they will find them. Just because some dealer happens to sell to someone on ur street doesn't mean ur kid is gna instantly take drugs. Are u for real? Go and approach them next time then. If U think police don't know who sells drugs on a regular basis in cars then u r mistaken.
> 
> As for the country going down yhe sh1tter. The country would be a lot better if drugs were legalised but that's another argument.


It's not being realistic it's accepting it. I know the police know but that doesn't mean nothing can be done. As for the kids thing, if there was harsher punishments for dealing then there'd be less dealers then less drugs for any kids to be tempted by but that'll never happen. I'm not from your country but it's happening here too although not as bad as your $hithole


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Got to be the fault of the dealers lol, can't be anything else. U sure u don't just live in a normal working or lower class area where things like this happen regularly.


Nah never said it was his fault mate. Still sh1t though. And yeah it's just a normal area normal people not particularly poor and definitely not rich.

And no not regularly.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

At the end of the day I have nothing particularly against the dealer personally, I just want him to f*ck off somewhere else tbh


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> tbh a lot of the drug dealers now awadays aint even gangsters or tough guys.


This.

Usually late teens in my area haha.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuarknez said:


> This.
> 
> Usually late teens in my area haha.


Drugs happen to be a valuable commodity, unfortunately a rather socially destructive one, gone are the days of "hard-men" dealers on street corners, we live in an age that drugs can be bought world-wide online with a cryptocurriency. Technology has surpassed the gangsters in several cases.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Anything happen last night mate? Any back doors smashed in?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Anything happen last night mate? Any back doors smashed in?


Not in my yard mate the mrs is washing the red jumpers so to speak. I stay well away.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Op i used to have drug dealing on my streets when i were younger, so i know how you feel.

ok i was the one dealing the drugs but thats neither here nor there.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, it's called being realistic. If ur kids want drugs then they will find them. Just because some dealer happens to sell to someone on ur street doesn't mean ur kid is gna instantly take drugs. Are u for real? Go and approach them next time then. *If U think police don't know who sells drugs on a regular basis in cars then u r mistaken. *
> 
> As for the country going down yhe sh1tter. The country would be a lot better if drugs were legalised but that's another argument.


i dont get what you mean mate? surely if they knew theyd do something to stop it....


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> i dont get what you mean mate? surely if they knew theyd do something to stop it....


there was a bad batch of ecstacy I think recently and the police where "liasing with known drug dealers to try limit the damage" :S


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> i dont get what you mean mate? surely if they knew theyd do something to stop it....


Not where i live they dont, half of them are selling the sh1t themselves round here or taking it.

Long gone are the days where the dealing was mostly done and operating in the city centres and inner cities, but they have all been kicked out from inner city areas now and people are brainwashed into believing they have all just vanished into thin air, only the truth is, they're all being pushed out of the city into outskirt areas that were once decent places to live in.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

There's a dealer lives in my street. Didn't really bother me as nothing was actually happening in the street, he just used to ride to the end of the street on his bike and pass and receive things from and to a waiting car. Then one day as I was coming down my stairs I could see someone standing directly at my door through the glass in the door. I opened the door and asked what he wanted to which he replied "nowt mate I'm just waiting for someone" so I said "if your waiting for the lad down the street then go wait somewhere else please" he moved on and that was that.

The next day the same thing happened, random lad stood outside my door. I didn't say anything I just waited till the dealer came to meet him. After they had conducted their business I went out and pulled the dealer. The dealer is about 50 by the way and looks old and haggered so I didn't need to resort to anything physical, just told him I'd rather he didn't tell people,to meet him outside my door and could he do his business elsewhere. He was happy to fulfill my request, problem solved.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Funny how the stereotypical drug dealer that was illustrated to me as a kid is nothing like what a drug dealer actually looks like lol well the ones I've come across anyway.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> i dont get what you mean mate? surely if they knew theyd do something to stop it....


Not at all. There were notorious drug houses in margate when i was younger that would run for months and months before popo ever came round and shut them down. Whats the point in shopping the runners, they will get let out after a day with an £80 fine and straight back to the one up for a few ounces to carry on. Its not worth the hassle most of the time.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bataz said:


> Funny how the stereotypical drug dealer that was illustrated to me as a kid is nothing like what a drug dealer actually looks like lol well the ones I've come across anyway.


I've got this mental image, probably derived from watching Starsky and Hutch in the seventies, of a guy in a taup suite, with waistcoat, and a big hat, with a big ****ing feather in it. Walking along with an odd dip in their stride, floozy on each arm, and a huge car, with a metallic purple paintjob, fur covering all the inside, tinted windows, and that air suspension thing going on.

That's probably a bit merged with my mental image of a pimp.

It's probably not realistic, is it - can't imagine drug dealers accessorise with the big feather.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

it was the way he said it lol - 'If U think police don't know who sells drugs on a regular basis in cars then u r mistaken.' how would they KNOW who does it regular?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Not where i live they dont,* half of them are selling the sh1t themselves round here or taking it.*
> 
> Long gone are the days where the dealing was mostly done and operating in the city centres and inner cities, but they have all been kicked out from inner city areas now and people are brainwashed into believing they have all just vanished into thin air, only the truth is, they're all being pushed out of the city into outskirt areas that were once decent places to live in.


i hope you dont mean the law


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Theres an oldish guy near mine that constantly rides around on his bright orange bike doing some dealing

Some nice cardio for him goes round all hours none stop!

Id be fvcked!


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> At the end of the day I have nothing particularly against the dealer personally, I just want him to f*ck off somewhere else tbh


Pull him out his motor, take his eye out with a fork, tell him you're the top dog around now and take his customers.

No hassle :laugh:


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Jaff0 said:


> I've got this mental image, probably derived from watching Starsky and Hutch in the seventies, of a guy in a taup suite, with waistcoat, and a big hat, with a big ****ing feather in it. Walking along with an odd dip in their stride, floozy on each arm, and a huge car, with a metallic purple paintjob, fur covering all the inside, tinted windows, and that air suspension thing going on.
> 
> That's probably a bit merged with my mental image of a pimp.
> 
> It's probably not realistic, is it - *can't imagine drug dealers accessorise with the big feather.*


*
*

Hahahaha this had me howling. My vision wasn't as elaborate, I just pictured a bloke who looks like 2pac sitting in a black BMW covered in gold jewellery. Reality is a skinny white kid riding a bmx lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> it was the way he said it lol - 'If U think police don't know who sells drugs on a regular basis in cars then u r mistaken.' how would they KNOW who does it regular?


well, if the OP can tell with no training that someone down the road is selling drugs, surely the trained police can. They dont want to get the small time dealers as its better to keep an eye on them and go for the bigger fish, most street dealers are gna get a slap on the wrist for the small amounts they are knocking about, also they are more likely to plug it or keep it in their boxers which would require a search to find or a reason to arrest, it wastes the police time. I know a lad who wear speedos under his boxers and keeps it in there, i used to also know a lad who used to keep it in a persil tablet bag tied to his boxers and kept in there. They will be watching these dealers and trying to find the people higher up the food chain and get a proper arrest.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

What I want to know is how much gear is sold/recycled back onto the streets after presumably being confiscated :whistling:


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> tbh a lot of the drug dealers now awadays aint even gangsters or tough guys.


I'll second that-I was never a gangster and I sold drugs for a few years when I was younger......Relieved a few dealers of their drugs and money too, without come backs...Stupid really, but it proves your point that lot's aren't tough guys.....I would, however,advise NOT confronting.....Even some of the small-time pr**k drug dealers,are connected to someone else, who's connected, blah, blah!! This could cause big trouble for you for sure...Thing is.....The police will know most of the dealers, they always do- so is it worth telling them? Do what your gut tells you to man- but don't confront, just incase.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Why would you confront them? Not only is it dangerous, but you don't know what they're actually doing.

Besides, even if they are, you will have to up with this kind of behaviour. Because drugs somehow manage to find there way everywhere it seems. Even at the palace of Westminister and Oxford university.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

stupid amounts of self incrimination in this thread lol, thick and embarrasssing


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Lew1s said:


> stupid amounts of self incrimination in this thread lol, thick and embarrasssing


I think most of it will be BS


----------

